# Water dumping out the back of engine!



## badazbass (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok...so it's not "truly" the back of the engine, but, there is a severe leak coming from that really hard to reach area underneath the intake manifold on the RH side. It's near the PCV breather/separator. 

A friend of mine thought it might be the coolant temp sensor (temp sending unit?). Is that located there?

Has anyone had this happen? Does anyone have a diagram of what's attached to the back of the engine? Even with a mirror, I'm having a hard time seeing where the water is leaking from. 

Two other pieces of info: I didn't have to start the car for it to start pouring out. And, it's a 93 Altima. 

Any other questions, I'll be happy to answer!

Thanks! (and...I will be happy to be finished working on this car!)


----------



## repus (Apr 3, 2007)

I have the same problem with my 96... Can anyone help. Once I add water to the radiaotr it starts to leek from what seems to be the back of the engine close to the firewalll...


----------



## MD83Z (Nov 10, 2008)

If you search the threads on intake gasket replacement, you will find detailed pictures of the various hoses that run across the back of the engine. Some pics will be in the Nissan Enthusiast forum.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

Haynes Manual will show you just about everything you need to see.


----------



## repus (Apr 3, 2007)

I tried searching for some pictutes of this here and can find any, can some one please help me, had anyone else had this problem and what do it need to do.

Water just poors out the back when i fill the radiator, i did while the Thermostat was off... its from the Left side of the engine right around where the Manifold is at... what is back there? that would leak like this??? 

HELP,,,,


----------



## Mr.Nissan (Nov 23, 2007)

http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/139973-93-altima-intake-manifold.html
Intake Removal - Nissan Forums: Nissan Altima Forum
My Intake Gasket Replacement - Nissan Forums: Nissan Altima Forum


----------

